# What week were your twins born?



## Mrs R

Morning girls,

I know this was asked a few months ago but there have been so many of our beautiful twins born in recent weeks and months, I just wanted to ask again.

So at what week were your babies born, what weight were they and have they had to spend any time in the special care unit if they were premature?

Hope that's not to nosey but there are a few of us in the final few weeks who are probably bursting to know! :kiss:


----------



## gracesmommy81

Hi Mrs R,
Im still pregnant with my twins but id be really interested in the replies you get, how many weeks are you? Im 26 weeks now and i really dont think ill get to the 37 weeks which im booked for my c-section.
My sisters friend has just had twins, she made it to her c section date at 38 weeks, and her babies were 4lb 10oz and 4lb 13oz.


----------



## Mrs R

I'm 31+ weeks. I'm hoping for good sized babies as they weighed approx. 3lbs each at 29 weeks. Got another scan next week so see what they progress is.
I'm getting so impatient lol but know they need to cook for a little bit longer


----------



## amandajane

Hey, I haven't posted mine yet but I had my beautiful boys by c-section on the 26th June at 34 weeks 1 day. Chase Lindsay was born at 19-22 and his weight was 2140g and Tyler John at 19-23 and his weight was 2490g. They spent 16 days in the special care unit. They were really good when they were born and doing really well now. 
Wish you all the best.


----------



## Laura2919

Chloe and Jaycee were born 29th Jan 2009, EDD was 10th April 2009! 
Chloe weighed 3lb10oz and Jaycee was 3lb5oz! They were born at 29 weeks and 6 days! They spent only 4 weeks in the neonatal unit. It was amazingly quick.. Usually the average at 29 weeks is 9 weeks!
Now they are 19 months old


----------



## TwoBumps

31 + 3 so exactly the gestation you are now Mrs R!!

They were 3lbs 8 and 3lbs 14 and spent 8 weeks in SCBU x


----------



## _Vicky_

I was induced at 37+3 8pm - after an 8 hour labour they arrived.

born at 37+4 
Fynn - 10.12am forceps delivery weighed 5lb12
Sam - 10.26am foorting breeech weighed 5lb4

Sam came staight home with me two days later but Fynn had a bowel issue later diagnosed as NEC (dont google it its horrible stats) and was in special care for just over two weeks and came home two days after his due date.


----------



## chetnaz

I gave birth to my boys 9 weeks ago at 36wks and 4 days. Kaan was 5lb 8oz and Kerem was 4lb 13oz. They were put straight into the labour ward with me, and we were sent home the next day. Kaan now weighs 11lb 2oz and Kerem is 10lb 9oz and they are right little chubby monkeys :) x


----------



## cheryl6

mine was born on the 19th july
they was 36 wk 1day old
baby Casey born vaginally weighing 4lb 9
baby Zoey born by emergency section weighing 5lb 4,she spent a day in special care


And i remember it as it was yesterday!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs R

Wow, there's quite a range in when your lovelies were born. 29 weeks, 31 weeks (eeek!), 34 weeks, a few 36 weeks and only one brave lady that made it anywhere near 37 weeks (go Vicky!)

Why on earth do they tell us they'll induce / section us after 38 weeks when so few of us get that far?? 

And thankfully most of your little ones didn't spend more than a few weeks in special care, that's very reassuring x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey all. Noah and Zachery were born on 26th APril 2010 at 38wks plus 2 days via planned section and were 8Ibs 13ozs and 7Ibs 3ozs! That was with a cervical stitch for incompetent cervix too.

They are now 18wks and weighing 19Ibs and 17Ibs 6.

xxx


----------



## JynxPhD

I'm 34+2 and my two monsters are still in my belly. I'm on rest due to constant contractions (I've had them since 23 weeks so it's no big deal). My doctors won't let them stay in past 38 weeks. I'm hoping my willpower and cervix of steel will keep them in to 36-37 weeks. I just want them to be able to nurse when they are born and to come home with me.


----------



## ladypotter

37wks 2 days. C section was scheduled but i was having contractions so probably would have had them in a couple more days anyways.

B was 6lbs 3oz
A was 5lbs 10oz

at 8wks old they were 10lbs and 9lbs 9oz's!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Mrs R said:


> Wow, there's quite a range in when your lovelies were born. 29 weeks, 31 weeks (eeek!), 34 weeks, a few 36 weeks and only one brave lady that made it anywhere near 37 weeks (go Vicky!)
> 
> Why on earth do they tell us they'll induce / section us after 38 weeks when so few of us get that far??
> 
> And thankfully most of your little ones didn't spend more than a few weeks in special care, that's very reassuring x

Stay positive hun, some of us do get that far, and a friend of mine also got to nearly 39wks before going into labour - it is possible. My boys were big even for singletons, and I was showing no signs of labour at 38wks. 

For me resting and drinking water was the key. Think docs don't want to set earlier than 37wk delivery, because babies are technically preterm before then, and should theoretically stay in utero as long as is possible. My breech baby struggled to breath when born because he had breathed in alot of gunk on the way out. He coped without intervention in the end only because he had reached that gestation, and his lungs dealt with the difficult start - thank goodness.

Don't assume an early birth - aim for 36wks atleastm and every week thereafter is a bonus xxx


----------



## vineyard

Electively at 36 + 6. At that time, there were still no signs of labor. Addison 7 lbs 7 oz. Olivia 6 lbs 10 oz.


----------



## genies girl

we had a c sectioned booked for 38 weeks but the girls decided to arrive at 35 + 3 when my waters broke x


----------



## _Vicky_

lizziedripping said:


> Mrs R said:
> 
> 
> Wow, there's quite a range in when your lovelies were born. 29 weeks, 31 weeks (eeek!), 34 weeks, a few 36 weeks and only one brave lady that made it anywhere near 37 weeks (go Vicky!)
> 
> Why on earth do they tell us they'll induce / section us after 38 weeks when so few of us get that far??
> 
> And thankfully most of your little ones didn't spend more than a few weeks in special care, that's very reassuring x
> 
> Stay positive hun, some of us do get that far, and a friend of mine also got to nearly 39wks before going into labour - it is possible. My boys were big even for singletons, and I was showing no signs of labour at 38wks.
> 
> For me resting and drinking water was the key. Think docs don't want to set earlier than 37wk delivery, because babies are technically preterm before then, and should theoretically stay in utero as long as is possible. My breech baby struggled to breath when born because he had breathed in alot of gunk on the way out. He coped without intervention in the end only because he had reached that gestation, and his lungs dealt with the difficult start - thank goodness.
> 
> Don't assume an early birth - aim for 36wks atleastm and every week thereafter is a bonus xxxClick to expand...

I agree think positive - this being my first (and last) pregnancy I didnt have a clue what to do or not to do. I wasnt showing any signs of labour at all when they induced me so lord knows how long the boys would have stayed put. fynn had NEC when he was born a condition hardly ever seen in term babies (as over 37 weeks isnt considered prem) and had he been born at 32 weeks well (and yes am welling up at the thought) his chances would have been less than 25%. As it was he was a 'strapping' 5lb12 at birth and coped with just a rest to his system for 2.5 weeks. Sooooo my advice rest rest rest and rest!!!!!!!! if its not essential dont do it and keep them cooking as long as you can!!!


----------



## _Hope_

Noah and Heidi were born at 35 weeks - induced vaginal delivery due to pre-eclampsia.

Noah weighed 4lb 7oz and Heidi was 4lb 10oz x


----------



## Deux

I'm still waiting, I will be 37 weeks this coming Saturday. No dilation yet, Dr. says the cervix is thinning. I'm hoping for a vaginal birth, and I really don't want to be induced but will be if I reach 38 weeks. Baby A is always head down, baby b keeps flipping back and forth:) My babies have been measuring small all along, the smallest is in the 14th percentile, so not small enough to cause too much concern.


----------



## JynxPhD

Oops spoke too soon. I'm being induced right now due to baby b failing his biophysical again today. They will be here at 34+5 or 34+6.


----------



## Kitty23

Mine were born at 34 and 2 weeks by emergency c section due to eclampsia
Poppy weighed 3lbs 13 and Noah 4lbs 10
Both in SCBU for 5 weeks due to Noah not putting on weight, Poppy could have come home but they prefer to keep them together.
I do wonder how long I would have gone if I hadn't devolped eclampsia xxx


----------



## bek74

My babies were born at 28+5 and they were in ICU for about 4days and then in SCN for almost 9wks.
Brooke weighed 1360grams but dropped down to 1100grams and Michael was 1681 grams but dropped to about 1200grams cause they think I had the early on set of Gestational D.
Michael was resuscitated and then ventilated at birth but only for the first 2 days, Brooke had a little facial oxygen support for 2days and then both didn't need any constant oxygen support.
They were on Caffine to help stimulate their brains to remember to breath, they had apnea moments and heaps of Brady's but all in all they did just amazingly.
Both are now 6wks+4days corrected (17wks+5days birth age) and doing so so well, both are just perfect.
On August 31st Michael weighed 5200grams and Brooke weighed 4700grams.


----------



## akcher

Mine were 34+6 weeks.
Alex was 5 lb 2 oz spent 3 weeks in NICU
Madeline was 4 lb 5 oz. spent 4 weeks in NICU


----------



## mamato2more

Mine were born at 40, walked out of the hospital the next day..awesome birth


----------



## ChloHan

Chloe & Hannah were born at 37+1

Hannah weighed 5lb 6oz, Chloe 3lb 2oz

Both were in SCBU, Hannah for 5 days and Chloe for 9 days.

They are now nearly five months old and doing well although Chloe is a very sicky baby and throws up all the time.


----------

